
Microsoft SEAL homomorphic encryption javascript library (Wasm) - ElFitz
https://github.com/morfix-io/node-seal
======
ElFitz
It seems to implement enough operators to be interesting, such as basic math
operations and 'plain text addition' (will have to try it out to know what it
means).

It also made me discover Microsoft SEAL
([https://github.com/microsoft/SEAL](https://github.com/microsoft/SEAL)),
which I find to be an interesting initiative

~~~
morfix
Hey that's me, thank you for sharing!

~~~
ElFitz
My pleasure! I really like what you did! The sandbox is a nice touch

~~~
morfix
Yeah, I think there’s too much of a steep learning curve to use SEAL and
wanted to explore ways to help make it easier to learn and use. Glad you like
it!

